# Velcro straps for Sidi shoes



## rootsandrocks (Dec 13, 2008)

One of my velcro straps on my 6-year-old Sidi shoe isn't sticking to well. Is there and way to get it to stick better?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

6 years is pretty good for biking shoes....maybe time for new ones??


----------



## rootsandrocks (Dec 13, 2008)

*New Sidi shoes*

I think you're right on time to get some new Sidi mtn. 
shoes. I hate to part with my old Sidi. They fit so perfect.
I was looking at the Dominator 6 carbon or the Spider. Do
you know where I can get a great deal on some Sidi shoes?


----------



## BantamSLK (Nov 9, 2009)

I got some Sidi road shoes for a pretty good deal (something like 50% off) from Nashbar, but it doesn't look like the mountain deals are as nice.

(Although they do have the Dominator 6 Carbons for 10% off, still pretty steep.)

EDIT: JensonUSA also has the Bullet 2 at 50% off and the Dominator 5 for about $130 less than those Dominator 6 Carbons.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Try a shoe repair place - they might be able to replace the strap.

With velcro, sometimes you can comb out all the junk in between the "whiskers" and make it stick again.

My Sidi Dom's are about 8 years old and just recently got a new set of buckles and straps. Velco forefoot straps were still fine.

Go SIDI!

JMJ


----------



## JG_CAAD (Jul 24, 2009)

I got a pair of SIDI's and the two velcro straps are losing their stiking force. They have a few years, so its kind of natural that they dont work as they used to. However, i was thinking in cuting the the fur and gluing a new one. 
Do you tink this might work?
The shoes are great and still going on, maybe i buy a new pair and keep this ones for winter rides.

Thanks


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

+1 on the shoe repair shop. A good pair of
well broken in shoes is hard to replace.

Best, John


----------



## JG_CAAD (Jul 24, 2009)

Insted of going to the shoe repair shop, i'll do it at home:

https://sub20olh.blogspot.com/2010/03/fixing-velcro-straps-on-sidi-shoes.html

























New velcro straps on the way!


----------

